# Trader/s stand available at big meet Z009



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all
I have run this past the mods and they are happy for me to post this.
May 8th-10th 2009 is the Nissan ZX's biggest and first event of the season "Z009". Last year "Z008" was a tremendous success with over 100 vehicles attending. This year we are expecting well over that due to the feedback from last year.
Anyway cut to the chase. We have many traders coming to the meet but would like a detailing supplier/s to have stands. I would suggest that the price range for the trader would need to be varied as as we have visitors of varying types and sizes of wallet.
The stand costs are very nominal and would give an excellent chance for the traders to introduce themselves to a very active group of car enthusiasts and sell some product.
Z009 is being held at Billing Aquadrome in Northampton and we have attendees from Plymouth to Edinburgh and beyond.
Anyway enough of me, here links to the Z009 main site, 300zx club and the Z club site.
www.Z009.co.uk
www.300zx-club.com
www.zclub.net

To request further info please PM me or email me funkyboogalooo(at)ntlworld.com and i will forward your details to the commitee.

Thanks for taking the time to read.
Mike


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wondered if there was any further interest in this as its getting closer and we need to start thinking about arranging traders stands?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mike, 

Drop me an email. We may be interested in attending. 

p


----------

